# [Verkaufe] Dead Island (ungeschnittene AT-Version + 2 DLC's) neu + OVP



## Cryptic-Ravage (2. September 2011)

Tach!

Ich Depp hab damals bei zwei verschiedenen AT-Shops das PC-Spiel "Dead Island" (uncut, AT) vorbestellt. 
Heute bekam ich zwei Mails, dass beide Shops versendet haben. 

Jo, hab also eine AT-Version übrig, Ihr bekommt sie nagelneu und noch in Folie. 
(Mit dabei: Vorbestellerbonus: "Bloodbath Arena"-Download und Ingame-Gegenstand "The Ripper")
Hier alle Infos zusammengefasst:

Dead Island (AT-Version) - gameware.at

Rechnung lege ich dann mit dazu.
Preis: 35€ + Versand. (1,45€ unversichert, 5,90€ versichert --> ihr könnt auswählen)
So kann man auch schön schnell Verlust machen. Hab selbst 41,98€ inkl. beim billigeren Shop (siehe oben) bezahlt.  
Naja, Dummheit muss halt bestraft werden.

Verkauf natürlich nur gegen Altersnachweis!

Bei Interesse PN oder hier rein posten.

Privatverkauf.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (5. September 2011)

Und verkauft das gute Stück. 

Hier is ZU!


----------

